# Pretty kitty



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 17, 2008)

Our 'rescue-lady' asked me to take a few pics of the kittens we are 'fostering'.

She thought this one was priceless..







nerd


----------



## Itort (Jul 18, 2008)

All decked out in it's tuxedo, ready to go to town. lol


----------



## Isa (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, what a nice pic.

I really like the look she has in her eyes!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Terry s/he looks kinda like s/he is saying a little prayer for a good forever home 
Very angelic looking.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 18, 2008)

*heart melts* Good thing we aren't stopping on our way by in a few hours....you'd have to send out the police after us for kitten napping.


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

That is one adorable kitten. What a great pic!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 18, 2008)

Awww... It looks like it's praying or in a deep thought.

____________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## terryo (Jul 18, 2008)

Wait a minute....Terry, did you rob my cat? I can't believe it....I have the same kitten, but I can't see the full face on yours, so don't know if they are exactly the same. Here's mine...Oreo (what else?)


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 18, 2008)

NICE!!! pics Terry.

Here's 'Gracie'..






NERD


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 18, 2008)

And of the 4 we are 'fostering'.. we are keeping "Sammie"..











.. our first kitten since 1989 - what a circus!

Terry K


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

My terryo, from the look of your kitty if it had a white nose I would say Terry HAD kitten nabbed it. 
Terry K. Sammie is one beautiful kitty. The intensity in its eyes is amazing. I take it Sammie (sp) is a she? 
I miss having kittys. But they make me itch and sneeze and eyes......darn allergies.


----------



## Isa (Jul 19, 2008)

Oreo, Gracie and Sammie are so cute, they look like 3 little princess (is Oreo a male or a female, if he is a male well he looks like a little prince ) 

It is amazing to see the look they have in her eyes.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 19, 2008)

Love your kitten too Terry. Nerd looks like your going to be having some wonderful entertainment going on with that bunch.


----------

